# Best Habanos website?



## GBwahoo (Jul 14, 2008)

What website does everyone like the most when dealing with habanos?


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

GBwahoo said:


> What website does everyone like the most when dealing with habanos?


No discussion of sources


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Surely, you wouldn't be asking for a source. If so, please re-read the rules of CS, particularly rule #1.  http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4370


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I love how we cant talk about where to purchase habanos but there are a ton of sponsor banners at the top supporting buying them..:r


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

You mean the inhabitants of Havana, Cuba? This is a nice site:

http://www.jewishcuba.org/photos/havana2.html


----------



## GBwahoo (Jul 14, 2008)

just looking for knowledge not sourcing product:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> I love how we cant talk about where to purchase habanos but there are a ton of sponsor banners at the top supporting buying them..:r


There are many CS members not in the US. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27859


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

GBwahoo said:


> just looking for knowledge not sourcing product:tu


Well, that's a different matter. 
http://www.habanos.com/default.aspx 
http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/ and right here at CS. You may not have access to all the info available here, yet. Stick around for a little while and all will be revealed.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> There are many CS members not in the US. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27859


Still think its hilarious :r


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

GBwahoo said:


> just looking for knowledge not sourcing product:tu


http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/

Edit: You beat me to it NCRadioMan


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> There are many CS members not in the US. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27859


:tpd:

Always a good thing good thing to read stickies.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

GBwahoo said:


> just looking for knowledge not sourcing product:tu


Well ... if you're actually interested (and not just covering your ass):

http://cubancigarwebsite.com/index.htm

That's a great site with lots of general knowledge type info about Habanos and specific information (though limited) on just about every regular production, post-revolution Havana cigar.

Read the stickies here on CS, too -- a lot of great information in them. Also, consider wording such requests more carefully. Oh ... and use the search. It's your friend. :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am quite partial to lotsofcubancigars4u.com myself :tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I am quite partial to lotsofcubancigars4u.com myself :tu


:r

Now that is funny


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I am quite partial to lotsofcubancigars4u.com myself :tu


No Cohibo bands......wtf.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Or you could try : cheapestcubancigarstore.com :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Costa said:


> No Cohibo bands......wtf.


Its ri-gosh-darn-diculous. :BS


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I like: http://www.cigars-review.org


----------



## GBwahoo (Jul 14, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Or you could try : cheapestcubancigarstore.com :tu


Great video!! 
:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> I love how we cant talk about where to purchase habanos but there are a ton of sponsor banners at the top supporting buying them..:r


UHHH....It's because Club Stogie has members around the world, it has members in other countries than the US, where Cubans are not illegal.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

BamBam said:


> UHHH....It's because Club Stogie has members around the world, it has members in other countries than the US, where Cubans are not illegal.


Are you trying to tell me that cuban cigars are against the law? Holy crap dude! I better get rid of these things quick. Do you think I will get busted if I just toss them in the trash or should I flush them?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Figures a Cavalier would ask this :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

This is one of the best reviews I have ever read!!!

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lots of good websites available for great informative reading on Habanos listed above. 

Also, a wide variety of books are available as well. (MRN, Sigari Cubani,Sigari, etc...) You can purchase these online.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> This is one of the best reviews I have ever read!!!
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk


:r:r I just now noticed that this was in the *Habanos Reviews* section after reading this! Too funny.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I am assuming that this was posted in the proper section originally. I think the OP was looking for sources of Habano reviews.

JMO


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Smoked said:


> Are you trying to tell me that cuban cigars are against the law? Holy crap dude! I better get rid of these things quick. Do you think I will get busted if I just toss them in the trash or should I flush them?


Dont toss or flush em'........ you must burn the evidence.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> Or you could try : cheapestcubancigarstore.com :tu


One of my favorite sources! :ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> I am quite partial to lotsofcubancigars4u.com myself :tu


That is just so sad. One stop shopping for the proliferation of fake materials. Also funny that the hologram stickers are sold out, since outside of cuban it is essentially a dead giveaway as a fake.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Or you could try : cheapestcubancigarstore.com :tu


Nice!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Are you trying to tell me that cuban cigars are against the law? Holy crap dude! I better get rid of these things quick. Do you think I will get busted if I just toss them in the trash or should I flush them?


I think the best way to get rid of the evidence is to destroy them by fire................................. One at a time :tu :ss

Ron


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, the bands for sale is kind of scary, wonder how many fakes we have resting????


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> I am assuming that this was posted in the proper section originally. I think the OP was looking for sources of Habano reviews.
> 
> JMO


You're very trusting.

On a totally unrelated note, I've got this bridge you might like....


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I am quite partial to lotsofcubancigars4u.com myself :tu


...This might give me some good stuff for April's fool.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Id love to know the ratio of members in the US Vs the members out of the US


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> Id love to know the ratio of members in the US Vs the members out of the US


good luck finding the exact answer. But I think you know that there are more US members then Non-US


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

definitely check out *www.CubanCigarWebsite.com*

while your there, if you are interested in viewing some nice high res photos of habanos check out the "Photo Gallery". 

:tu

*Jay Hemingway*


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

King James said:


> good luck finding the exact answer. But I think you know that there are more US members then Non-US


Id say at least 10 to 1


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> Id say at least 10 to 1


So?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

The Professor said:


> You're very trusting.
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, I've got this bridge you might like....


Cool, I've been looking for bridges. PM me info.:tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> I think the best way to get rid of the evidence is to destroy them by fire................................. One at a time :tu :ss
> 
> Ron


I have a truck load of work ahead of me then. I'll start tonight by burning one of the more incriminating pieces and move on from there. This is going to be a long hard journey but with your support I may be able to push through these troubled times.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Smoked said:


> I have a truck load of work ahead of me then. I'll start tonight by burning one of the more incriminating pieces and move on from there. This is going to be a long hard journey but with your support I may be able to push through these troubled times.


I will not only support you, but will help you get rid of your evidence if you send it to me

(Bet you've never heard that one before:hn)


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

HaHA:r I was RICK ROLL'D

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:chk<----RICK


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

to the newb folk surfin for ideas on where to get cubans i reccommend the following websites:

getmylazybuttoffofthecouchandgotocubaforacigar.org

holyhellIwouldloveagoodCohibabuttheyareillegal.net

ireallywannacubanbutIdunnowhattodosoiwilltrytogetsomeonetohelpmedosomethingillegal.gov

I hope this aids in your search. (add www. in front of the address to access)



to answer someone elses question in the thread. I do not live in the states currently. but as a US citizen i understand that it would be illegal for me to partake in any cuban product at any time anywhere in the world. and I understand that the US Government is watching me at all times, even in the bathroom. so i would never risk such a horrible act. I do not smoke the cubans in the humidor...they belong to my wife of course


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> I am quite partial to lotsofcubancigars4u.com myself :tu


Shenanigans could be had with those...

Watermelon Cohibos, anyone?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> Id love to know the ratio of members in the US Vs the members out of the US


I'd love to know the winner of the 6th race at Arlington Park next Tuesday.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I'd love to know the winner of the 6th race at Arlington Park next Tuesday.


 :r:r:r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

SteveDMatt said:


> I am assuming that this was posted in the proper section originally. I think the OP was looking for sources of Habano reviews.
> 
> JMO


Even if he was, it's still not a review, so it is now in the proper forum.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pro2625 said:


> Id love to know the ratio of members in the US Vs the members out of the US


Why? WTF does it matter?


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Or you could try : cheapestcubancigarstore.com :tu


_"You know the rules...and SO do I!!!!!"_ :r:r


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> Why? WTF does it matter?


Still mad at me for saying bale sucked playing batman I see :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pro2625 said:


> Still mad at me for saying bale sucked playing batman I see :r


No, i'm just curious why/how said piece of information would be interesting to you? Would knowing the exact amount of non americans improve your browsing experience here?


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> No, i'm just curious why/how said piece of information would be interesting to you? Would knowing the exact amount of non americans improve your browsing experience here?


you are curious....Im curious everyone is curious


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pro2625 said:


> you are curious....Im curious everyone is curious


Speedy edit :tu:r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

GBwahoo said:


> just looking for knowledge not sourcing product:tu


If that's the case - you can go to the Habanos SA official website. There isn't a more accurate or authentic site to read about the cigars produced by this company.

http://www.habanos.com/default.aspx


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

joed said:


> If that's the case - you can go to the Habanos SA official website. There isn't a more accurate or authentic site to read about the cigars produced by this company.
> 
> http://www.habanos.com/default.aspx


I also browse this site if I'm having trouble sleeping. zzzzzzz


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> you are curious....Im curious everyone is curious


I'm not curious about it in the least.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I'm not curious about it in the least.


 :tpd:I could care less! Members are "Members", no matter what country they live in!:tu


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

longknocker said:


> :tpd:I could care less! Members are "Members", no matter what country they live in!:tu


Actually the phrase is "I Couldn't care less". If you could care less, then you care.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> Actually the term is "I Couldn't care less". If you could care less, then you care.


Did you join Corona Gigantes grammar police? 

Sorry Nicholas, I saw the opportunity and I had to get my shot in. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SteveDMatt said:


> Actually the phrase is "I Couldn't care less". If you could care less, then you care.


Maybe he cares only a tiny, tiny little bit. So he could care less, just not much.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I have hair between my balls and asshole.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

pistol said:


> I have hair between my balls and asshole.


I couldn't care less! :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> I couldn't care less! :r


I could care less.

Do you trim it yourself or do you have a friend take care of it? I don't know that there's anyone I would trust enough with a blade by my beanbag. But it's such a tough angle. See, I care a little bit.

:r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I'd love to know the winner of the 6th race at Arlington Park next Tuesday.


There won't be a 6th race at Arlington next Tuesday. They're dark that day  

However, next Wednesday the 4 horse will win the sixth race.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> I could care less.
> 
> Do you trim it yourself or do you have a friend take care of it? I don't know that there's anyone I would trust enough with a blade by my beanbag. But it's such a tough angle. See, I care a little bit.
> 
> :r


I do yoga, it helps a lot. I think I might've created a new balance pose...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

pistol said:


> I do yoga, it helps a lot. I think I might've created a new balance pose...


It's called Bonsai, you know the art of trimming the bushes?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

yourchoice said:


> There won't be a 6th race at Arlington next Tuesday. They're dark that day


I wonder how many US citizens compared to non-US citizens will be in the crowd.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I like everybody who has posted in this thread.

MCS


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I like everybody who has posted in this thread.
> 
> MCS


You are a better man than me. :r


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You are a better man than me. :r


My bad 'Hog, I thought this thread was about assholes, so I wrote about mine! Carry on gents.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pistol said:


> My bad 'Hog, I thought this thread was about assholes, so I wrote about mine! Carry on gents.


I read between the lines....not between your poop chute and your yam bag, Pete.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

"poop shoots" and yam bags?" Damn if this didn't go south in a hurry. Next thing ya know, someone is gonna say something about cigars or some crazy shit like that!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cquon said:


> "poop shoots" and yam bags?" Damn if this didn't go south in a hurry. Next thing ya know, someone is gonna say something about cigars or some crazy shit like that!


It went downhill long before this, Doyle.  :2


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Still mad at me for saying bale sucked playing batman I see :r


You didn't think that the 'batman' voice he used was both realistic and super intimidating?................Neither did I !:r:bnThe Joker was good, but that Batman voice?  I think he even used it when talking to the chick that knew he was really B.W. That deserves a double


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

landhoney said:


> You didn't think that the 'batman' voice he used was both realistic and super intimidating?................Neither did I !:r:bnThe Joker was good, but that Batman voice?  I think he even used it when talking to the chick that knew he was really B.W. That deserves a double


Batman must have inhaled too many habanos :r


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Does batman know the yoga position to shave or trim the hair between balls and hole? :r


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

cquon said:


> "poop shoots" and yam bags?" Damn if this didn't go south in a hurry. Next thing ya know, someone is gonna say something about cigars or some crazy shit like that!


I'm glad you're here.

MCs


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> Does batman know the yoga position to shave or trim the hair between balls and hole? :r


He has Robin do it for him. He's always there with the helping hand.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> He has Robin do it for him. He's always there with the helping hand.









Holy Barbwire Butt Batman!


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

landhoney said:


> You didn't think that the 'batman' voice he used was both realistic and super intimidating?................Neither did I !:r:bnThe Joker was good, but that Batman voice?  I think he even used it when talking to the chick that knew he was really B.W. That deserves a double


Actually, I wish my voice sounded like that _all the time_. Just think of it, you'd instantly own every room you ever walked into. Folks would crap themselves at a simple, 'hello.' :bn


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

ColdCuts said:


> Actually, I wish my voice sounded like that _all the time_. Just think of it, you'd instantly own every room you ever walked into. Folks would crap themselves at a simple, 'hello.' :bn


That or they would think you were the movie announcer guy or one of marge simpsons twin sisters


----------

